#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Openingsfeestje bij muziekvereniging

## Jamm Events

Afgelopen weekend feestje bij lokale muziekvereniging gedaan. 
Hier even een paar foto's.















Excuses voor de soms wat onduidelijke foto's.

----------


## PeTAR

Lijstje van de spullen?

----------


## Max

Benieuwd wat voor toppen daar in die truss hangen.

Niet te vergeten dat de U087 maar gekeurd is tot 30kg, en de hele stellege dus maar met zo'n 45KG belast mag worden  :Wink: .

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Foto 2 een beetje schokerend :Smile:   :Confused:  .
Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## discover

hoe heb je die barren met parren verticaal vast gemaakt gewoon met de c haak of de coupler :Confused:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hoi , 

ten eerste van harte welkom op het forum. Ik ga je vast waarschuwen op de soms wat ruwe antwoorden en reacties in dit forum. Dit forum is zowel voor beginnelingen als voor Pro gebruikers in de AV branche. 

leuk showtje heb je neergezet, zeker waar een aantal jaloers op zullen zijn. Echter is er iets wat mij opvalt en meteen een opmerking doet maken. 

Jij hangt je topkasten op met langschalmige ketting, echter mag dit NIET, althans, niet met dit type ketting. Daarnaast is staal op allu, niet de toegestane methode. Bij een te grote trekkracht, zal het staal, wat immers harder is dan allu, het alluminium aantasten en beschadigen... 

Ik zie bij je fourbarretjes geen safety (staalkabeltje met musketonhaak) indien je boven mensen takelt (je staat er immers zelf onder) is het een must om je materialen te safen, voor het geval dat het fout gaat. 

Zoek eens in dit forum (vooral de rigging afdeling kan zeer interessant zijn) 

De feestgangers hebben in ieder geval een leuke avond gehad zo te zien, das ten minste een pluspuntje  :Wink:

----------


## Airwave

ziet er netjes uit, zeker dat de brug en de statiefjes het gewicht kunnen dragen?

----------


## Jamm Events

Bedankt voor de reacties,

fourbarren hangen aan standaard g haken, alleen een kwart gedraaid. 


Safety's waren besteld, inmiddels geleverd, maar zijn bij vorige klus 'verdwaald'  :Frown:  samen met andere spulletjes.

Over die kettingen bij de topkasten, hier een foto waar het iets duidelijker op te zien is:



Maar wat is daar wel de juiste oplossing voor?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ik zou daar persoonlijk geen standaard G haken voor pakken, liever een haak als deze : http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/a...ttadhah54.html

Wat betreft het ophangen van je speaker op deze manier brrrr, neen dan dank u, maar dat terzijde... kan ik zo snel even niet een voorbeeld van de juiste klem voor het vliegen van je speaker vertellen. Vraag het eens aan de leverancier van je topkasten... als het originele flightware is, zou deze zeker de goeie klemmen moeten hebben (ben zelf meer light minded...)

----------


## Drive-in Show "Volume"

Ja dat zit er wel goed uit.
Maar hoe krijgje het voor me kaar met je trustbar??
want je zit met aantal gewicht dat je er aan mag hangen toch?

nou het zou wel kunnen.

Groetjes, Stephan

----------


## Jamm Events

hej DeeJ, 

stond jij toen niet in de ijsselhallen? Toen MC mij nog wijsmaakte dat je Gerrit heette.. 

Ma die band .. dat geluid was pas echt goed  :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------


## daantje

kunnen jullie wel gaan praten over de ijselhallen oid. maar voorlopig heb je je speakers niet goed opgehangen. je neemt juist een safety om als je bevestiging door breekt het gewicht op de safety blijft hangen en dat hij niet naar beneden komt. wat jullie hebben gedaan is de safety aan de bevestiging gedaan. dat kan niet. je moet proberen om een andere manier van riggen voor elkaar te krijgen. ik zou zoiezo in dit geval de speakers op de subjes zetten en niet riggen.
verder mag je met deze statieven nooit dit soort gewichten riggen.  
groetjes en veel succes daniël

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik vraag me inderdaad af wat hier het nut is van het ophangen van de toppen. Ik zie enkel nadelen: een overduidelijk overhellende truss en vooral: véél werk...

mvg,

----------


## MC Party

> hej DeeJ, 
> 
> stond jij toen niet in de ijsselhallen? Toen MC mij nog wijsmaakte dat je Gerrit heette.. 
> 
> Ma die band .. dat geluid was pas echt goed .



Hoezo zou ik je vertellen dat hij Gerrit heet? Niet in de war met Dieka? 
Hij heet Derk Joost iig en is wel dezelfde persoon idd.

Wat betreft rigging, tja eerst hier de openstaande rekening eens betalen en je kan hier weer een paar deftige statiefjes huren  :Big Grin:  (en de safetys natuurlijk)

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Fout, MC, alweer fout.... zo heet ik in ieder geval niet...

----------


## DanoKK

Nette show, paar nette scans erbij en hij is helemaal af!
Heb je ook foto's van je apparatuur, je discobar.. bedoel ik dan :Smile: 
Owja heb ik het.. of werkt www.jammevents.nl niet ?

Laterz

----------


## Jamm Events

Zijn nog druk bezig met de site, gaat nog wel een weekje duren.
Foto's van de achterkant zou ik vanavond even posten als ik thuis ben.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Was dit weer zown low budget klus.. of heb je toch nog iets kunnen verdienen ?

----------


## Jamm Events

2 LJ KEVIN:
we vroegen 25 euri voor die avond.... :Mad:  :Confused:  
....tuurlijk hebben we hier genoeg aan verdiend.

maar bij deze even een foto van de achterkant van de bar:





ps: Let niet op onze uiterst geavanceerde lichttafel  :Wink: .

----------


## jens

nou ik vind het er keurig uitzien, en jah dat rigging verhaal zijn we het allemaal wel mee ens denk ik. iig je show is netjes afgewerkt en dat is waar een boel mensen hier op het forum , van kunnen leren

----------


## Speakertje

25 euro !!  :Big Grin:  Was dus op vrijwillige basis?? Dit is misschien net genoeg om je gemaakte kosten te dekken?

----------


## LJKEVIN

vrijwillige drive in show bedoel je ??
of... vrijwillig klusje...
eigenlijk weet ik beter

----------


## Jamm Events

Nee dat was gekheid kevin  :Wink:  .

----------


## oscarfritschy

Om even terug te komen op het vliegen van speakers. Ik doe dat ook soms, omdat ik het, mits je het netjes doet, onwijs gaaf vind staan. Ik doe het op de volgende manier, en mijn vraag is dan, of dit wel correct is:

Aan de hijsogen van mijn spekers gaan deze shackels:
http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...5-hl70428.html

En aan deze shakels gaat zo'n hijsband:
http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/a...tkemhbt10.html

Deze gaat om de truss, en gaat dan weer terug op de shackel. 1 speaker hangt dan aan 2 van deze shackels/hijsbanden.

Het derde oog achter op mijn speaker gebruik ik om te stellen. Dat doe ik ook met een shackel en een hijsband, maar hier "hangt" de speaker dus niet aan.

Mijn vraag is mag dit, aangezien de shackels en hijsbanden veel meer mogen hebben dan de 25 kilo van mijn toppen, en hoe moet het desnoods anders?!?

Groeten, en alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie, 
Oscar

----------


## LJKEVIN

Ik ben geen rigging specialist.. maar dit zou als het goed is gewoon mogen..
aangezien het geen metaal/metaal is.. wand deze banden zijn speciaal voor die dingen gebruikt

Ik heb het dan niet over de statieven die Jamm events gebruikt
wanneer je die hebt.. mag het sowiezo niet aangezien deze minder draagvermogen hebben.. dan 2 doorsnee tops+truss(+verlichting)

zit ik nu ook fout ? nee toch

----------


## stekelvarke

het kan ook met steels (tenminste als er z'on tuinslang rond je steels zit).

----------


## SPS

1: Hijsband is NIET goed.Moet absoluut aan staal hangen, want hijsbanden kunnen verbranden cq smelten.
Dus, gebruik in plaats van de hijsband een steel. Eventueel geplastificeerd om je truss niet te beschadigen.

2. Als je de hijsband (straks dus de steel) via de truss aan de beide ophangogen bevestigd, dan heb je qua veiligheid nog steeds maar EEN ophanging. Als namelijk je steel of shackle of ophangoog/kastbevestiging breekt, dan zal de steel gewoon over je truss aflopen, en dondert de zaak naar beneden.
Wat wel een tweede ophanging is, is je schuintrek bevestiging achterop.
Maar, zorg er voor dat die dus ook in z'n eentje een veiligheidsmarge van 10 moet hebben ingeval van voornoemde breuk.
Beter is nog een extra safety aan een van beide top-ogen!

Paul.

----------


## jorritje

Waarom niet gewoon een tussenpaaltje tussen je speakers heb ik zelf ook. Dat gaat vrij snel en scheelt een hoop een werk bij het op en af bouwen.

Groetjes

----------


## Watt Xtra

volgens mij zijn hijsbanden hiervoor wel geschikt en zou dit ook mogen, mits je de juiste afstanden gebruikt tussen evt hittebronnen.
Hoe wordt anders truss gehesen?? Ik doe dit altijd met een stel hijsbanden voldoende afstand tot de lampen en dan is dit geen probleem. maar anders de rigging specialist even vragen?

----------


## oscarfritschy

> 1
> 2. Als je de hijsband (straks dus de steel) via de truss aan de beide ophangogen bevestigd, dan heb je qua veiligheid nog steeds maar EEN ophanging. Als namelijk je steel of shackle of ophangoog/kastbevestiging breekt, dan zal de steel gewoon over je truss aflopen, en dondert de zaak naar beneden.
> Wat wel een tweede ophanging is, is je schuintrek bevestiging achterop.
> Maar, zorg er voor dat die dus ook in z'n eentje een veiligheidsmarge van 10 moet hebben ingeval van voornoemde breuk.
> Beter is nog een extra safety aan een van beide top-ogen!
> 
> Paul.



Sorry..iet wat onduidelijk geweest. Ik heb bovenop mijn speakers 2 hijsogen, en aan elk oog gaat een band, dan om, de truss en weer terug op het zelfde oog!! dus 2 banden per speaker! (en dan nog een derde om te stellen) 

Over het doorbranden van die banden. Ik heb ook weer gehoord dat die ringen die op die steals geknepen zitten bij warmte net zo snel uit kunnen zetten, en dus ook los laten!
dus maakt het nou uit of niet?

Bedankt voor jullie reacties...
immers..veiligheid staat voorop!!!!
Groeten, Oscar

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ziet er strak uit. Mooie spulletjes.
Leuk ook met die gevlogen topjes, is weer is iets wat anders.  :Big Grin: 
Over veiligheid etc zal ik maar niet beginnen, word al genoeg gedaan las ik.

----------


## beyma

Het is zeker een nette show, ik ga ook niet meer praten over de ophanging van je toppen, wat mij wel meteen liet schrikken was (foto1) *DE VOOROVER HANGENDE TRUSS* op die zo te zien "home-made" truss adapter !!! 

Daar zou ik de aller hoogste preoriteit aan geven om dat dus echt beter te doen, dit kan elk moment knikken en dan kan je 100 safety's aan je toppen en parren maken, naar beneden komt het zeker dan...... :EEK!:  

Ik zou aan de onderkant van die adapter een driehoek maken (aan beide kanten) van metaal strip 6x40 en dan onder 45 graden , de lengte moet zo lang zijn dat je onder die pijp klem komt.... 
Daarna even een spuitbusje verf erover en dan zit dát in ieder geval beter, en dan de rest aanpakken !!!

----------


## Outline

Is volgens mij gewoon een fabrieksadaptor! Maar die truss hangt duidelijk voorover. Omdat de speakers aan de voorkant van de truss hangen waardoor deze niet goed (=schuin) belast wordt. Dus,,,

----------


## LJKEVIN

Gewoon fabrieksadaptor idd...

----------


## beyma

> Gewoon fabrieksadaptor idd...



Nou , ik zou dan toch echt kiezen om er minder last op te zetten, of er één zelf te maken, want dit is echt pisbakken ijzer !!

----------


## LJKEVIN

VOOR DE DUIDELIJKHEID IK WERK NIET VOOR OF SAMEN MET JAMM EVENTS!!

ALS HIJ HET ZO DOET.. GEEN PROBLEMEN MEE,
VERSTANDIG..??

DAT MAG JE ZELF BEPALEN:d

----------


## Outline

Beyma, even lezen en foto kijken! Want :Big Grin: ie truss hangt duidelijk voorover. Omdat de speakers aan de voorkant van de truss hangen waardoor deze niet goed (=schuin) belast wordt.

----------


## beyma

Ja dat dat had ik gelijk al gezien, vandaar m'n reply daarover... 

Maar omdat hij dus vierkante truss gebruikt zal het verdelen van een last altijd wel een probleem worden ! (driehoek kan je appex down hangen en dan zit je netjes in het hart met de belasting)

Vandaar weer m'n reaktie "maak die adapter sterker dan hij nu is", en dan zal er vast wel weer iemand beginnen over keuringen en verzekeringen, maar als je het gewoon echt sterk maakt, hoeft het nooit zover te komen dat je een verzekeringsman nodig hebt !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LJKEVIN

verder.. is versterkers openschroeven en ff flink doorblazen ook geen overbodige luxe..

----------


## bosie

> verder.. is versterkers openschroeven en ff flink doorblazen ook geen overbodige luxe..



wordt erg moe van je, laat is iets van je zien !!!!

----------


## vasco

> wordt erg moe van je, laat is iets van je zien !!!!



Ehhmm, Bosie, welkom op het forum.
Je komt zelf net kijken op het forum dus misschien iets minder hard blazen naar andere lijkt mij gepast want wie ben jij dan wel?
Daarbij, waarom dit oudere topic op de man spelent een kick geven?

Als ik op het forum rondkijk vandaag wordt ik nu al heel erg moe van jou namelijk.
Als je niks te melden hebt reageer dan gewoon niet (of wil je snel in rang stijgen met zoveel mogelijk posts plaatsen).

----------


## jans

> Ja dat dat had ik gelijk al gezien, vandaar m'n reply daarover... 
> 
> Maar omdat hij dus vierkante truss gebruikt zal het verdelen van een last altijd wel een probleem worden ! (driehoek kan je appex down hangen en dan zit je netjes in het hart met de belasting)



Volgens mij, en ik baseer dit op technische gegevens van prolyte uit 2003, moet triangle truss ook met de apex down aan beide top chords belast worden en niet alleen aan de onderste waarbij de maximale belasting maximaal 90% van de oorspronkelijke maximale belasting.
Mochten deze gegevens achterhaald zijn dan hoor ik dit graag, met een goede onderbouwing natuurlijk.

----------

